# Echinodorus tenellus Question



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

I just recently set up my 60cm tank with Aquasoil/Powersand, and have noticed that my E. tenellus is getting way too tall. Is this normal? I know that emersed grown plants take some time to adapt, but will the leaves start getting shorter? The old paddle shaped leaves are starting to drop off, which I expected, but I have never had them grow to this length before. Wondering if it might be the AS/PS combo with all the nutrients causing this.


----------



## dukydaf (Aug 31, 2004)

If the leaves gte taller then 10 inches than you most probabaly have Sagitaria subulata. Thre is a bit of confusion because the plants are so alike.
Just MHO


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

I have echindorus tennelus. Before it was in fluorite, it grew a mere 2", but when I swaped out the fluorite for some AS/PS combo, the tiny looking plant grew to about 6-8" in height. That's just the power of AS/PS combo. It'll start to grow normal lengths later on, as the effects of the PS/AS stops.


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks for the help. I did some major trimming of the old leaves, and it does seem like some of the new leaves are thinner & shorter, especially the new runners.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I second the opinion about the S. subulata/E. tenellus confusion.

But if you really have E. tenellus 2 things play a big role for the size of the plant - CO2 and light:

- Low light and no CO2 - short plant, thin leaves, all green never purple

- Low light and CO2 - long leaves (up to 10 inches), all green never purple

- Strong light and CO2 - short plant, a bit wider leaves, strong purple:

















- Strong light and no CO2 - unstable tank usually algae takes over.

I do not have opinion about the effect of the substrate. On the pictures above the plant grew in completely inert garnet (think quartz or glass) and N of 5-10, P= 0.5, and daily Fe/Traces dosage. Algae was always a problem too.

--Nikolay


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

There are different variations of tenellus. If you bought it potted then it originated from Florida Aquatic Nurseries. Their E. tenellus very easily reaches 8 inches or more. There are wide leaf and thin leaf varieties as well as a micro or mini version. There are also other species such as Echinodorus latifolious, E. quadrocostatus, and a couple others.

I would never confuse E. tenellus with Sagittaria subulata. They look distinctly different to me.

The true "mini" or "micro" tenellus has to be imported


----------

